# black ghost knife



## royis (Aug 31, 2011)

I have 7" black ghost knife and a big crayfish. I was planning to put them in my african kenyi cichlids tank. its 120 gl. so the black knife have more space grow. But my concern is will they get along with the cichlids?


----------



## leftfish (Apr 27, 2010)

My Cichlids have no problem with any non-cichlid that they can't eat so the Ghost Knife should be all right. They may only want to push him out of the tube knifes like and explore it.

As for the Crayfish: they might eat him when he molts I'm afraid. He's a right tasty morsel when he's soft shelled. If you want to risk it, give him a nice tight cave to hide in.

Dan


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Ghost Knife's prefer soft water, African's hard water.

How will you ensure the Ghost knife gets food, the Africans are usually much more aggressive eaters. There is the possibility that the kenyi go after the knife, as they often will do so with other catfish and plecos, eating their eyes, and picking at their skin. I would also expect the dominant kenyi to go after the knife's cave.

As far as the crayfish, probabilty suggests it's dead the first time it moults.


----------



## royis (Aug 31, 2011)

since the bloodworm float up. so i usually reach it down to the cave for the black knife. im not really worry about the cichlid will nip the crayfish. its a big aggressive one. just hope they will get along.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you feed kenyi a bunch of bloodworms, there is a high probability you are going to kill them.

It doesn't matter how big, or aggressive the crayfish is... (well except they have been known to kill and eat cichlids), when it moults and gets soft, it is an easy target.


----------



## royis (Aug 31, 2011)

no i only feed bloodworm to the BK. i feed the pellet to the cichlids.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2006)

royis said:


> no i only feed bloodworm to the BK. i feed the pellet to the cichlids.


If they are both in the same tank, theres no way you're gonna prevent the cichlids from eating the bloodworms also.

Just not a good idea to mix them IMO.


----------



## royis (Aug 31, 2011)

i hav a big shell that the black knife always hide in there. i usually grab a bit of bloodworm n reach down to shell. the black knife will eat it inside the shell.


----------



## Orifii (Jul 25, 2011)

You are gonna put them in together anyway, when people with more experience are telling you its not gonna work.

Cichlids get eaten by crayfish when sleeping. Cichlids get bloat and die from eating blood worms. Crayfish moults and gets eaten by cichlids.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> You are gonna put them in together anyway, when people with more experience are telling you its not gonna work.


Agreed, what you are going to do isn't a good idea, but you seem intent on it, so what more can we say?


----------



## royis (Aug 31, 2011)

no im not intent to do it. just want to make sure if it work this way. Im gona take your advice. they are not gona sharing the same tank. :thumb:


----------

